
Git Magic - enedil
https://crypto.stanford.edu/~blynn/gitmagic/
======
katzgrau
This is really good documentation which, I think, unintentionally makes git
look complicated and terrifying.

I've been using git for almost a decade and there are plenty of things in its
toolbox I've never bothered to touch - the rabbit hole goes deep. But for
most, the average user could probably get the hang of it with a high level
explanation of distributed version control and a handful of commands.

------
the_arun
This is one hell of a documentation! Thanks for sharing!

